# Arc equine/micro vet



## khague (5 August 2012)

Hi was just wondering if anyone had any experience of either? Have an horse with a slight check ligament injury and was wondering if either would be beneficial? Thanks x


----------



## christine48 (5 August 2012)

Micro vet is supposed to be fantastic. I know an event rider ( I wont mention his name on public forum) who had a horrific injury where his pelvis was totally crushed. He wasoffcrutches within weeks and is now competing again. The doctors said  he'd be off for months. I know its supposed to be good for tendon and ligament injuries too.


----------



## kerilli (5 August 2012)

^^^ I think we are allowed to mention his name, it's Tony Clark. I heard about his very bad injuries. Then a couple of weeks ago I was at Weston Lawns SJing and saw his doppelganger showjumping... in fact I had to check with a friend that it really was him. Unbelievable, I thought he'd still be in a wheelchair or on crutches at that point, seriously. I was standing on the bank watching his face as he jumped and there was no wincing, grimacing... he looked relaxed and fine and not in any pain. Whatever this thing does (and I can't work it out at all!) it's pretty amazing. Francis Whittington used his on his injured shoulder after his fall at Belton. I gather most horsey people use them on their horses in the daytime and themselves at night! 
One is at the top of my Want list, that's for sure...


----------



## christine48 (5 August 2012)

Yes I was amazed when I saw Anthony walking around at Barbury. He made us chuckle as he was telling us about when he went for a check up 6 weeks post injury. The doctors & nurses couldn't believe it and tested him for drugs!!
From what he was telling me they are around £400, I'm seriously thinking of getting one for myself.


----------



## Pebble101 (5 August 2012)

I couldn't get a Micovet when I needed one as they weren't being made.  However they aren't very knowledgeable about how/why they are supposed to work, it's 'just because they do'. 

I tried a Microdoctor instead as it is very similar but they aren't really compatible with hairy legs and it was impossible to keep the pads stuck on in place even with a bandage over the top.  I am sure they are much easier to use on a person who will keep still and doesn't have the coat a horse has 

I gave up in the end.


----------



## FVT23 (5 August 2012)

I have used arcequine and can highly recommend it. My pony has digital synovitous (sp). and we were struggling to keep her absolutely sound (intermittent lameness) in one foreleg. I completed the 10 week programme and now she is sound and the vet is particularly impressed! I believe the only way she got the BD regionals recently was because of this little "gadget". It really has given me hope where their was very little before!

I'm really impressed and the best thing is you can use it at any time you feel you need as a sort of maintenance treatment. Definitely ring Ian, he is super helpful and can help you out and sort out a programme best for your horse. It is worth every penny!

Good luck with getting your horse sorted.


----------



## tonyc (5 August 2012)

hey i have used the acr equine unit on myself following a fall 12 weeks ago were a sustained a brken pelvis in 3 places and a broken secriliac joint in my lower back all requiring surgery .......... 6 screws and 2 plates and a bolt later i was told by hospital that i would be out of action for 6 to 9 months and on crutches for months following using the arc machine ... i was walkin un aided and riding within weeks i have now been back eventing 4 weeks riding 4 or 5 horses a day ... with no pain iam still using the machine on a daily basis !! 

I have since got other machines that i have used on horses for differing reasons from a small tendon injury that has healed in weeks to a sharp horse that helped calm .... the arc unit is a must to any serious yard or competitive rider i would hate to be without mine !!! 

I would defenitly not be riding now without its help !


----------



## WestCoast (5 August 2012)

tonyc said:



			hey i have used the acr equine unit on myself following a fall 12 weeks ago were a sustained a brken pelvis in 3 places and a broken secriliac joint in my lower back all requiring surgery .......... 6 screws and 2 plates and a bolt later i was told by hospital that i would be out of action for 6 to 9 months and on crutches for months following using the arc machine ... i was walkin un aided and riding within weeks i have now been back eventing 4 weeks riding 4 or 5 horses a day ... with no pain iam still using the machine on a daily basis !! 

I have since got other machines that i have used on horses for differing reasons from a small tendon injury that has healed in weeks to a sharp horse that helped calm .... the arc unit is a must to any serious yard or competitive rider i would hate to be without mine !!! 

I would defenitly not be riding now without its help !
		
Click to expand...

You haven't by any chance got a search bot that looks for references to your product so that you can join a forum and big it up? That would be very naughty indeed. 

I'm afraid when a product relies on case studies and testimonials and there are no research studies (not even slightly dodgy ones) to back it up, then you're probably onto a loser.

Pala


----------



## WestCoast (5 August 2012)

Dyana said:



			When you have a horse lame for nearly five years £8000 vets fees, and the horse on the farm next door has a hole in its tendon and is fully fit travelling 300 miles to a show 5 months down the line, then you have to try that same micro current device. *Arc Equine* was that device. Ian is friendly, informative, researched with numerous professors in universities, hospitals and physiotherapists, to get the best micro current unit for healing. It has healed my horse and is working effectively on me, my husband, my friends and their horses. The way it attaches is by velcro strap around fetlock, padding then unit and bandaging. Very easy. No leads.Great.
		
Click to expand...


Can you give us the references to the published papers in peer reviewed journals as a result of this extensive research please. Obviousltp these would have been obtained before making any medical claims for efficacy in humans. 

Paula


----------



## kerilli (5 August 2012)

Paulag, i think tonyc is the rider who benefitted from it, not the owner of the company.
For what it's worth I have nothing to do with the company, I am only reporting on what I saw with my own eyes at Weston Lawns a few weeks ago.
For anyone contemplating buying one, ERA members are entitled to a 10% discount. 
(PaulaG, i am involved with ERA as a volunteer, that is all. I will not benefit personally from this, I assure you!)


----------



## khague (5 August 2012)

Thanks everyone very helpful I have registered for a call back tomorrow with arc equine, I really appreciate all the replies very very helpful. X


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (6 August 2012)

Roughly what is the cost for these???


----------



## kerilli (6 August 2012)

I think they're about £300, not sure exactly, sorry.


----------



## christine48 (6 August 2012)

I've ordered one which I'll use on myself too ( frozen shoulder & sciatica). Was very impressed having seen Anthony's progress.


----------



## idthirkell (7 August 2012)

christine48 said:



			I've ordered one which I'll use on myself too ( frozen shoulder & sciatica). Was very impressed having seen Anthony's progress.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Christina48. I've just been told about this thread and have seen your comment about ordering an ArcEquine. I havn't, though, spotted you in the system as yet. If you encounter any problems please email a contact number to lucy.thirkell@arcequine.com and I'll be happy to give you a call and answer any questions that you might have. Ian


----------



## christine48 (7 August 2012)

Have E mailed you.


----------



## irish_only (28 September 2012)

Please can anyone tell me the difference between the Microvet and Arcequine other than the price?


----------



## JuliaFSH (16 December 2012)

irish_only said:



			Please can anyone tell me the difference between the Microvet and Arcequine other than the price?
		
Click to expand...

My understanding is that the difference is Arcequine has had a lot more work done on perfecting the programmes that the unit dispenses.


----------

